# java moss wall



## j-man the skater-man

i thought about a java moss wall for my shrimp tank i am making.

its just like making a diy tank divider with plastic canvas and suction cups.

exsept instead of going from one side of the tank to another you go from one corner to another or just on a wall of the tank

i sujest tapering the bottow of the "wall" tward the center of the tank so that the java moss at the bottom will get light 

i figured this would be a good way to give the babies a place to hang out in without taking up alot of room

tell me what u think


----------



## Reefneck

Personally I love Java Moss. It is the one plant that looks good in my Cichlid tank and the fish leave it alone.

I think your idea would look good and would be interested in seeing pictures of the finished product.

Good luck with it.


----------



## j-man the skater-man

thanks i will try to get some pix if u bend the plastic canvas and work it right you could make it look like a moss covered stump that is intruding into your aquarium


----------



## DUSTIN323

Yeah that does sound pretty cool that plastic canvas that you said I've seen people make tank dividers out of that. Do you know where I can get that from?? Thanx


----------



## j-man the skater-man

i got my plastic canvas from wally world aka walmart in the craft or fabric area


----------



## shev

Pure genius. I just made mine, we had an old screen door in the shed, I cut out two 1 square foot pieces. the screen was broken, and the screen is plastic. I layed out the java moss as thinly as I could, then I used a stapler on the corners and sides (only like 6 staples in all). I hope the screen holes are big enough. I hope staples are aquarium friendly, I think I remember the older staples rusting... oh well I'll replace the staples if I have to. I also used 4 suction cups to secture it to the back of my tank. setting it at an angle is a good idea, it lets the bottom get light.


thanks for the idea.


----------



## DavidDoyle

Java moss is a crud magnet, have fun trying to clean a wall of it w/o sucking most of it up into the syphons  I am speaking from years of experience using moss in all sorts of configurations.


----------



## MYGOBYRULES

I agree. I have java in my tank and it catches everything. In the same tank I also have christmass moss and it doesnt seem to catch any thing. It is also a stronger moss that holds more of a structure making it easier to create your wall. Personally I think it looks alot better than java anyway. But thats just my opinion.


----------



## shev

I had my java moss growing on a piece of wood. it became too roudy, it was overflowing, I didnt quite realize how much of it I had. just an ugly wadd of moss taking up the entire corner of my tank. so a wall will keep it up off the ground.

as for cleaning, just waft your hand at it and gunk will just fall right out.


----------



## euRasian32

you don't have to make the bottom lean out, java moss requires little to no light. in ideal conditions with lots of light, it may grow faster but you wouldn't be able to tell.

Best way to do it on wood is in chunks, every few inches, preferably where the wood either bends or kinks for the best aesthetic appeal, otherwise it'll grow in globs and you won't be able to see the wood.


----------



## bread

do you think you could post pictures of the finished product?


----------



## wildtiger

Here is a link that I have had for months and months, just never got around to giving it a try. 

http://www.aquarticles.com/articles/plants/leong_Moss_Wall.html


----------

